# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  نرم افزار های سرور و کلاینتی

## iman_Delphi

با سلام خدمت دوستان

می خواستم ببینم آیا معماری برای پیاده سازی نرم افزار وجود داره که من یک برنامه Application رو طوری طراحی کنم که کاملا" سمت سرور اجرا بشه ؟
-- ASP?  no

مثلا" فکر کنید که یک نرم افزار حسابداری نوشته اید اما به دلیل مشکلات پهنای باند شبکه ای عملا" قادر به اجرای اون نیستید. (برنامه با دلفی نوشته شده - تعداد کاربران 20 نفر -برنامه پردازش بالایی نداره)

نکته : من به اون سرور ریموت دسکتاپ میزنم از طریق خط تلفن و تقریبا" سرعت خوبی داره این ارتباط ، اما زمانی که برنامه رو از طریق همون خط تلفن که به صورت TCP  به سرور متصل هست اجرا می کنم به دلیل سلکت های سنگینی که برنامه داره نمیتونه درست اجرا بشه و .....

حال به این فکر می کنم که تصویر نرم افزارو بیارم سمت کلاینت به جای یک سلکت با حجم 1 گیگ (مثل ریموت دسکتاپ)

البته کاربر نرم افزار نیاز به منابع سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری روی کلاینت نداره (مثلا" بخواد فایل بخونه و بنویسه)

terminal Servic - Citrix APP - Remote App این ها راه حل های خوبی بودند اما دوست دارم این مشکل توسط برنامه نویسان حل بشه تا مدیر شبکه !!!

و اینکه اگه من بخوام برنامه رو در سرعت های مختلف شبکه چک کنم باید چگونه سرعت شبکه رو شبیه سازی کنم ؟ -- الان دارم از ماشین مجازی استفاده می کنم اما سرعته شبکش ثابت

----------


## iman_Delphi

کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------


## delphi887

سلام
من منظورتون رو کامل متوجه نشدم ولی تا اونجایی که من میدونم نرم افزار وقتی اجرا میشه منابع کلاینت رو در اختیار میگیره (حافظه و CPU) ولی اگه در ارتباط با بانک اطلاعاتی باشه مثل نرم افزار های حسابداری میشه بیشتر عملیات و کارهای محاسباتی سنگین رو به وسیله پایگاه داده سمت سرور اجرا کرد تا سمت کلاینت سیستم سنگین نشه . 
اگه فقط یک Select ساده تو برنامه فراخوانی میشه نباید زیاد سنگین باشه (مگر اینکه اطلاعات برگشتی خیلی زیاد باشن) ولی بهتره تو برنامه سعی بشه بیشتر کارها به وسیله ی procedure و function سمت بانک نوشته بشه و تو برنامه فقط با ارسال پارامتر های ورودی پاسخ رو از اونها بگیرید . این رو همه بانک اطلاعاتی ها نظیر MySQL و Sql Server و Oracle و ... پشتیبانی می کنند .
با ریموت و اینجور چیزا فقط لقمه رو دور سر خودتون میپیچونید :لبخند: 
موفق باشید

----------


## khoffashekhaste

*معرفی برنامه Citrix XenApp 5*

                                                                      با این برنامه شما  می توانید تمامی نرم افزارهای تحت ویندوز و یا حتی تحت وب خود را بصورت  متمرکز و مجازی در هر زمان و هر مکان در اختیار کاربران خود بگذارید. تنها  با یک بار نصب برنامه های مورد نیاز روی سرورهای مرکز کامپیوتر شرکت یا  سازمان، امکان استفاده همزمان تمامی کاربران دور و نزدیک فراهم میشود.
در حال حاضر برنامه XenApp توسط بیش از ۱۰۰ میلیون کاربر در سراسر جهان در  حال استفاده میباشد که این خود نشانگر سازگاری این سیستم با انواع برنامه  های مختلف میباشد.
متمرکز کردن برنامه ها و بانک های اطلاعاتی در مراکز کامپیوتر (دیتا  سنترها) هزینه نگهداری و کنترل دسترسی ها را بطور چشم گیری کاهش میدهد و  مسائلی مانند یکسان سازی اطلاعات (Replication ) به گذشته تعلق خواهد داشت.
اطلاعات بیشتر رو میتونید تو وب سایت خانه سیتریکس مشاهده کنید
خانه سیتریکس

----------


## BORHAN TEC

Embarcadero Technologies این مسائل رو تونسته با ارائه محصولی به نام  AppWave حل کنه. به شکلی که برنامه در سمت سرور در حال اجرا است ولی شما  تصویر نرم افزار را به شکلی شناور در سیستم خود می بینید و با آن تعامل  دارید و این موضوع توسط اختراع یک مکانیزم واقعاً خاص و فوق مدرن حل شده  است. نحوه کارکرد به گونه ای است که شما به هیچ عنوان نیازی به نصب برنامه  اضافی ای نیاز ندارید و فقط باید مرورگر مخصوص AppWave را نصب کنید.

----------


## یوسف زالی

در خصوص اون نرم افزار می شه مثلا در برنامه های نوشته شده با دلفی 7 هم ازش استفاده کرد؟

----------

